# Samstag...wat machen wir??



## Trialmatze (12. Februar 2003)

Tach Leutz,

also Aramis hat mir gestern gesteckt, dass er Samstag arbeitsbedingt ausfallen wird, was uns nun große Probs in der Organisation bereiten wird. 
Wenn Aramis net kann, dann habe ich keine Möglichkeit nach Kitzscher zu kommen und ich denke, dass es besser wäre, wenn Aramis mitkommt, wenn wir nach Kitzscher wollen.
Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir uns da wat anderes einfallen lassen zumindest für dieses WE. 

Was haltet ihr denn von Leipzig? Dort haben wir den Regina Park, den Park an der Skateranlage und evtl. das Trainingsgelände... 

Habt ihr eigentlich noch Bock? Ich schon und deswegen schlage ich für den Samstag einfach mal LE vor. Das sollte aber auch besser im kleineren Kreis verbleiben. 

Wer hätte denn Interesse? ROBI, RONNY...? Vielleicht können wir noch nen paar andere Trialmaniax Leute "organisieren"

Postet einfach mal eure Meinung.

@ Ronny

Sag mal, wenn das Samstag mit LE nix wird, hättest du dann Bock mit André nach WSF zu kommen?

Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. Februar 2003)

ALso ich fahr mit nem Kumpel (schwarzes devil) nach Erfurt! Da waren paar schöne dinger die man Rupfen konte und n Park, weil ich ja jetzt PedalStall kann   und sowat! Da war vor nem Jahr mal n Trialer mit nem GT und ner Schwarzen P-Bone, der Hat übel gerockt und weil ich dieses Jahr viel besser bin will ich die ******** auch Rpfen  naja, wenn jemand hinkommt!  Aber ich frag mal vielleicht kommer auch nach Leipzig, gibts da hohe Quaders ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (12. Februar 2003)

ich werd nächstes wochenende nach berlin und dort mit angelo und ein paar anderen leuten fahrn...
ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn noch ein paar trialer kommen würden!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. Februar 2003)

Schade, Berlin is bisl weit weg von Saalfeld aus


----------



## konrad (12. Februar 2003)

berlin ist auch für mich weit weg-aber dafür kann man die hauptstadt rocken-und geile locations gibts da auch-
z.B.der kleistpark-ne angelo?


----------



## gonzo_trial (12. Februar 2003)

Matze... Andre hat keine Zeit der Schlachtet bei/mit seiner Freundin..................................................................

Aber bock hättsch scho... ich könnt dich ja von Leipzig oderso mitnehmen nach Kitzscher...  Aber wie wird des Wetter am Samstag? Is bis dahin alles Schnee und Eis wechgeschmolzen!?

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (12. Februar 2003)

*reusper* *HUST*

Also ich will jetzt nicht wieder das ********* sein, aber lest bitte den Thread! Wenn sich andere in Berlin treffen wollen, dann bitte, aber macht das net in diesem Thread aus . Das wird doch voll unübersichtlich und muss net sein.

@ Devil Trial

Wenn du nach LE kommen würdest, dann würde ich mich sehr freuen. Da könnte ich dir auch deine Maguraaufnahmen geben und du sparst gleich 4 Euro Versand! Das soll kein Druckmittel sein, aber vielleicht überlegst du es dir mal...

@ Ronny

Was macht André???   
So a dreckiger Schüft  
Also wenn du Bock hast, dann machen wir uns besser nach LE.
Kitzscher is bestimmt net so gut.
1. Sind wir keine Vereinsmitglieder
2. Ich weiß net wo es lang geht
3. Du holst mich doch eh net in LE ab und wir fahren dann nach Kitzscher  Ich kenn dich doch.

Ob der Schnee dann weg ist weiß ich net. Ich wohne net in LE. 

Naja...ich überlege mal weiter!

Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. Februar 2003)

Iich kann nur mitfahren und so wies aussieht fahren wir nach erfurt aber mal sehen


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. Februar 2003)

Also wenns wetter einiger masen gut ist komm ich auf jeden Fall..... kann ja noch Herr Morelli mitbringen oder so....


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Februar 2003)

Jepp,

wenn wir uns in LE treffen, dann bring Mister Morelli ruhig mit! 

Matze


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. Februar 2003)

Also ich komm mit Alex W. und Morelli.......>uns müsste nur mal einer vom Bahnhof abholen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Februar 2003)

Also dochnicht Kitzscher!?


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Februar 2003)

Ronny...

Sorry aber ich bin auch für LE! Wir können dann auch wieder mal a bisl in der City fahren, wenn die Nachfrage besteht 

Kommst du nach LE, Ronny?

@ Robi

Kein Problem. Mein Vater fährt mich sowieso zum Hauptbahnhof und dort können wir uns treffen.
Das Wetter soll bombig werden. Also wie die vergangenen Tage auch.
Wer ist denn Alex W.?


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Februar 2003)

kennsch auchnicht... aber den Oinuch kennsch 

Naja ok Leipzig.... hauptsache ises nen bissel wärmer... weil ich so trockene Hände hab da Platzt dann immer die Haut auf...

Ich würd dann aber zume Regina fahren wegen Parkplatz...


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Februar 2003)

Oh ja...der Herr hat wahrscheinlich ne Kälteallergie. 
Nimm lieber 2 Paar Handschuhe mit. Ich war heute trialen und muss sagen, dass wenn man sich bewegt, das Wetter richtig ok ist!

Nun haben wir 2 Möglichkeiten.
Entweder ich hole die Dresdner vom HBF ab und wir kommen dann gemeinsam zum Regina oder du kommst auch zum HBF (Kannst ja das Auto am Regina stehen lassen!) und wir warten dann gemeinsam auf die Dresdner Leute. 
Dann könnten wir nämlich vom HBF erstmal zur Uni fahren oder zum Naturkunde Museum, was mich auch reizen würde. 
Am Besten wäre du kommst zum HBF und wir entscheiden vor Ort, wo wir hinfahren. 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Februar 2003)

Wann wirds denn ungefähr losgehn? Mich Kribbelts jetze schon ine Finger... endlich Unikante Hochspringen 

Wobei da muß ich erstmal wieder Üben hochzuspringen binja nu auchschonwieder 3 Wochen nichtmehr gefahren...

Heute hab ich gemerkt das mein Lenker zu Breit und mein Vorbau zu lang ist! Also gemerkt schon länger aber ich wills nu irgendwann ändern. Is so ******* wenn sich das Ganze Bike komisch Dreht bei X-Ups........ oder man sich den Lenker ans Knie semmelt...


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Februar 2003)

Puh...wann geht es los....das hängt von den Dresdner Jungs ab und wann deren Zug ankommt. Wenn du magst können wir uns aber schon eher treffen und uns warm fahren oder so 
Dann müssmer halt noch zum HBF, um die Leutz abzuholen!

Mal sehen, was Robi sagt!

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. Februar 2003)

Mensch Jungs macht doch mal ein paar Pix von dem Event und stellt die hier rein. 
Wir werden auf jeden Fall am Sa hier in Berlin knipsen, und das werdet ihr dann auch zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Februar 2003)

Hatte ich sowieso vor! Ich darf nur die Digicam net vergesse 

Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. Februar 2003)

@Matze

Sag mal genau wann ihr wo in Leipzig seit, Also samstag und nachmittag oder vormittag und wann ungefähr wo? Meine aber damit du es mir glei hier im Forum sagst


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Februar 2003)

Ja du das kann ich dir noch net sagen! Wieso fragst du? Kommst du doch vorbei?

Ich denke mal, dass wir erst am Naturkundemuseum oder in der City sind und dann halt Trainingsgelände oder Regina...das sagt dir doch alles nix, oder? 

Demensprechend sag an, was Phase ist und wir sehn nach, was sich machen lässt. Vom Bahnhof abholen wäre kein Prob!

Wenn ihr euch kurzfristig dazu entscheidet nach LE zu fahren, dann gebsch dir noch mein Handynummer. Dann rufste an, fragst wo mer sin und dann treffmer uns...okei? 

Würdest du allein kommen, oder wie?

Matze


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. Februar 2003)

Also Alex W. ist ostdeutscher vize in grün 20"........

> Und unser Zug kommt entweder um 10 oder um 11 an.....> musst mal sagen was euch besser passt> ich würd sagen 10 oder????


----------



## Kohlwheelz (13. Februar 2003)

Ne, n Kumpel der mitn Schwarzen Devil würde noch kommen und n BMXer vielleicht, wir würden mitn Auto kommen, er is schon 19,  ich rede mal mit denen, auf jeden samstag oder?


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Februar 2003)

10uhr währ mir sogar recht... 

Also dann würdsch so 8.00 aufstehn gemütlich frühstücken udn meine bemmen schmieren die ich mache und nciht meine mum!  Und dann losdüsen ne halbe stunde brauch ich glaube in etwa...

Ich freum ich scho ubelst...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. Februar 2003)

Der Morelli ist ne schlafnase der hat mir grad geschrieben das der erst um 9 hier los will.....quasi um 11 in LE(HBF)


----------



## aramis (13. Februar 2003)

@Ronny:
Lass bitte das Gefreue!!! Hier lesen auch Leute mit, die am Samstag leider nicht dabei sein können.


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. Februar 2003)

Ja Ara... was machst du eigentlich !?

Der Morelli soll sich mal nich so ham... einmal kanner das soller im Zuch Pennen!!! Außerdem was machtern bei Wettkämpfe...!?

Ich bin ja noch am überlegen was ich anziehe... ohne Jacke wird wohl etwas knapp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. Februar 2003)

Genau ARAMIS was geht bei dir am Weekend???


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Februar 2003)

Also ich muss euch ehrlich sagen, dass mir 11:00 Uhr auch lieber wäre. Man brauch es ja glei net zu übertreiben. Eher steh ich nur für Wettkämpfe oder für Aramis auf, wenn wir nach Kitzscher fahren würden....aber er hat mich ja versetzt   



Also machmer 11:00 Uhr am HBF. Wir warten dann so ca. 10 min bis alle eintrudeln! Nicht das nach 5 min Verspätung riesen Telefonzien entstehen  
Ich hoffe mal net, dass wir in den Stau kommen.

@ Robi 

Auf welche Gleis kommt ihr an? Falls ich zufälligerweise eher da bin, komme ich hoch....mit Ronny!

@ Ronny 

Gegen 11:00 Uhr am Mitteleingang! 

Matze


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Februar 2003)

@ Devil Trial

--> PM


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (13. Februar 2003)

Alles Klar um 11 am HBF....Gleiß hab ich nicht den geringsten Plan>>> wegen deiner [email protected] Matze> nja ich brauch se ni so dringend also wenn du noch nen anderen hast gib se dem>>> wenn du dadurch die kohle fürs saarbrücken HR eher hast...


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Februar 2003)

Gut...danke Robi! Da kann ich mir die andere Felge schon bestellen und in Ruhe umspeichen! 

Also dann bis Samstag! Ich freu mich. 

Matze

Wegen Gleis schau ich mal bei der Bahn nach!


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2003)

is zwar bissl weit von mir aus, aber irgendwie hätt ich auch Bock.. bei uns is nur schnee und eis auf den Strassen.. da geht absolut nix mit trial. wie wird denn so des Wetter bei euch? Is da auch trocken?


----------



## DR.LOVE (14. Februar 2003)

was dagegen wenn noch ein paar leute kommen die ihr nicht kennt????
wenn nicht dann kommen wir auch um 11 aufm HB.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Februar 2003)

Ach klar könnt ihr auch mit..... Woher seid ihr den??


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

Wer kommen mag soll kommen!!!!!!!!! Fragt nicht noch so blöd, sondern meldet euch einfach an! Treffpunkt ist gegen 11:00 Uhr am Mitteleingang des Leipziger HBF! Ich denke mal, dass wir dort noch ne viertel Stunde warten werden und dann machmer uns los.

@ Chris

Was ich davon halten würde, wenn du mal kommst weißt du ja....ich würde mich sehr freuen, aber das liegt nun an dir.
Tja, das Wetter wird schon geil, aber wie es mit dem Boden aussieht weißsch net. Es kann sein, dass an der einen oder anderen Stelle noch a bisserl Schnee liegt, aber das stört doch eigentlich nicht wirklich! 
Überleg es dir bitte mal! Du kannst auch jemanden mitbringen, wenn du magst!
Wenn du dich entschließt zu kommen, dann gebe ich dir noch meine Nummer. Es kann sei sein, dass nen Stau kommt oder wat weiß ich. Dann rufste halt an und wir bzw. ich holen dich dann ab! Du genießt quasi nen Sonderbonus, weil du von ganz weit weg kommst 
Versuchs halt einzurichten!

@  DR.LOVE 

Tja, wo kommt ihr her und wieviel seit ihr? Seit ihr mehr Citytrialer oder auch Wettkampffreaks? 


Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Februar 2003)

Kann hier jetzt mal noch jemand den Taschenrechner zücken und mir sagen wieviele wir dann morgen so ca. sind?????


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

Puh...da nützt dir nen Taschenrechner nix, weil wir von Manchen noch keine eindeutige Zusage haben. 
Feststeht eure Gang, Ronny und meine Wenigkeit. 
Evtl. kommen noch Devil-Trial mit 2-3 Leuten, DR. Love und co und hoffentlich der Chris (Biketrialer)  

Wenn die Jungs alle kommen, dann sind wir locker um die 10 Mann! 

Warum fragst du?

Matze


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

@ Robi

Übrigens, ihr müsstet auf dem Gleis 19 ankommen und zwar kurz nach 11:00 Uhr! Wir kommen dann hoch zu euch oder finden uns am Mitteleingang de klappt schon. 
Mein Hinterradbremse ist sau laut und das Hügigeknatter hört man auch. Wir finden uns schon. Morelli hat auch meine Nummer...

CU


----------



## DR.LOVE (14. Februar 2003)

wir kommen mit 3-4 mann.
mehr city.


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

@  DR.LOVE 

Du weißt also Bescheid. 11:00 Uhr am HBF. Wir finden uns dann schon. Es kann sein, dass wir oben am Gleis 19 sind um die Dresdner Leutz abzuholen. Entweder ihr wartet am Mitteleingang oder schnickt ma hoch. 

Wir erkennen wir euch? Was fahrt ihr für Bikes?
Ich poste nachher nochmal nen Pic von meinem Bike, damit ihr mich erkennt usw. 

Matze


----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. Februar 2003)

in der Regel erkenn ich nen Trialer auf 150m, also sollte das wohl nicht euer Problem sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

Bedenke aber bitte, dass nicht immer alle mit reinrassigen Trialbikes unterwegs sind. Manchmal sind auch welche mit Dirtbikes da und wollen auf einmal mit uns trialen, obwohl wir von selbst nicht auf die Leute draufzugegangen wären. In LE fahren extrem viele Biker sämtlicher Sparten rum und deswegen frage ich danach. 
Das hat schon seinen Sinn und Zweck. Manchmal sagt man sich halt auch, dass man los geht, um die Anderen zu suchen und sprintet halt mal schnell ohne Bike los.
Dann stiefelt man halt als Heboläufer durch den HBF und wird gleich gar net erkennt. Lass das ruhig mal unsere Sorge sein, aber nix für ungut 

Matze


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Februar 2003)

@Angelo> Bist morgen auch am Start???


----------



## Angelo Berlin (14. Februar 2003)

Morgen ist Trialtreff hier in Berlin mit Konrad und Konsorten, da darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen... trotzdem viel spass!


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2003)

nachmittags solls ja schneien.. aber naja egal.. 
ich muss noch schauen dass ich n auto krieg, meins hat mein vater der nach Dresden fährt, und sein eigenes hat keine winterreifen drauf.. mal kucken wo ich eins herkrieg..


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Februar 2003)

Von München ists ein ganz schönes Stück.......> wie land hast schon dein Levelboss??


----------



## ChrisKing (14. Februar 2003)

naja ichj bin viel fahren gewöhnt... so 3-4 stunden werden des wohl sein..

levelboss hab ich seit letztem Sommer


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Februar 2003)

Kann jemand bis morgen noch nen Kettennieter ran bekommen???


----------



## Trialmatze (14. Februar 2003)

Ich denke mal der Ronny kann einen mitbringen. Ich hab keinen. Was isn los? Im BDO bekommen wir notfalls auch einen!

Matze


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Februar 2003)

Also leute der Eunuche will nicht mit....ist ihm zu kalt....>daher ist es billiger ich komm mit alex per Auto...>aber treff trotzdem Am HBF> wir finden das schon....>gib mal noch deine Handynummer.....


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Februar 2003)

Also von mir klappt das schon... ich fahr mitm Auto immer direkt ans Regina weil versuchmal am Bahnhof nen Kostenlosen Parkplatz zu finden! 

Aber wie kann man das erklären wos ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Februar 2003)

Check mal deine Privaten Nachichten wegen Treff anne Abfahrt....


----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. Februar 2003)

Also wir fahren früh um 9 los und haben dann 150km vor uns, mal sehen wie wir es schaffen, also wo kann man parken Kostenlos??? Wir kommen von der A9 glaub ich, wenn man da von der Autobahn abfährt ist da der Bahnhof ausgeschildert?


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Februar 2003)

**** das wird ja immer Verstrickter.

Ihr könntet auch weter Um Leipzig Rumfahren aufdie A14 und dann Leipzig Mitte abfahren und dann aner nächsten Stelle zum halten Würdmer uns dann (Dresdner, ihr und ich) uns Treffen wenns Timingmäßig... klappt...

Dachte so ca. 10.15-10.30 dann da ca. ankommen und irgendwo halten um dann noch durchde Stadt und gleich zum Regina weil da sind Parkplätze iner nähe hatt ich letztensmal nen guten Platz!!!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (14. Februar 2003)

Ne wird denke ich nix, wir werden dann später kommen, denke so wir werden um 11 oder halb 12 da sein, ehh wir da nen parkplatz gefunden ham und so! Ich ruf dann matze an wo ihr seit und dann kommen wir, sonst sind wir dann halt um 11 am bahnhof\Mitteleingang!


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. Februar 2003)

Nagut dann sucht euch alle nen Parkplatz oderso... ich müßt ja nu vom Robi wissen was nun ist ob sie versuchen sich selber hinzufinden... eigentlich ist es im endeffekt das selbe ihr fahrt ins Zentrum dort seit ihr in einem Ring der am Bahnhof rumgeht da kann man wenn man will die Ganze Zeit im Kreis fahren mit mehrere Ampeln Abzweigungen... und ihr müßt da eine Bestimmte Abzweigung nehmen rechts von euch ist dann die Uni und links lang müßt ihr da würdeter dann schon nah am Regina Sein und da gibts auch kostenlose Parkplätze. wenn nnicht Parkter irgendwo dann Treffmer uns am Bahnhof und dann leitmer euch schon irgendwie zu billigere Parkplätze...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (14. Februar 2003)

Also Gonzo pass auf ich Ruf dich an wenn wir Leipzig mitte sind......> dann machen wir zur Regina....>Bahnhof>treffen mit den anderen....


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Februar 2003)

Moin alles klar also rufsdu an wenner aner ausfahrt abgefahren seit und da irgendwo haltet!? Oder richtig Leipzig Mitte also quasi in diesem Kreis rumkurvt? 

An Alle Kettennieter... hab ich immer mit!!!

Also ich hab mein Ganzes Werkzeug....... in einem Koffer...

So ich muß nu frühstücke, feddischmachn,Auto zusammenpacken ......


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. Februar 2003)

Angeblich kein Niederschlag in Leipzig heute: http://de.weather.com/weather/local/GMXX0072


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Februar 2003)

Hab ich auch gelesen, steht bei Dessau auch... allerdings nieselts hier ganz ganz leicht so ganz leichter nieselregen... Vieleicht ist es glatt draußen... nich das ich nachher noch aufder Autobahn Schleichen muß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (15. Februar 2003)

Aber ihr kommt Definitiv....???


----------



## Trialmatze (15. Februar 2003)

@ Robi

Ab ins Auto mit dir! Wir kommen alle. Und falls kurzfristig jemand absagen sollte, dann bin ich immer noch da, denn ich komme definitiv! Und Ronny auch!

Also mach dir keinen Kopf!

Bis nachher!

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Februar 2003)

genau ich muß nurnoch alles ins Auto packen und dann gehts ca. 9.30los also bin ich bestimmt 10.15 aner ausfahrt leipzig mitte und warte da schon auf euch... hoffentlich finden wir uns /bzw. da is was zum halten...


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. Februar 2003)

ahso ich gucke nichtnochmal an rechner!!!

Also bin nu quasi scho wec hwenn was ist dann sms oder anrufen.......


----------

